# what vehicle to buy



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all.

I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
Is this a good idea?
Any other recommendations for vehicles that my bike can easily go in?
I know how to take the front bike wheel off.. but am mechanically inept otherwise.
I commute by bike and really just need a bike hauler in a vehicle easy is key


----------



## okkra (Nov 29, 2004)

*Mileage*

For me at this point gas prices are an important factor. If I was looking to buy under twenty grand I would look at Toyota matrix, Rav4, or VW Jetta TDI station wagon. Any one of these with a roof rack or trunk carrier is very capable of hauling MTBs.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


I love having my truck. Being able to throw the bikes into the back after a muddy ride is a huge convenience. I opted for the extended cab so my truck can and has held 6 people plus 6 bikes.

Outside of biking the truck is great for hauling other regular items as well. Never have to worry about carefully arranging items.

Downside, all your friends know you have a truck and you are requested regularly for moving items! But they usually feed you and give you beer so it works out for the better.....

PS Roof racks suck. Ever seen a bike that was on a roof rack that drove into the garage


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*trucks*

Thanks for the information.

Do you secure the bikes or wrap them in a blanket - sorry to be so ignorant.
i like the idea that the muddy filthy bike will be outside in the truck bed and NOT inside the vehicle

Moving items, that's okay. I have had to rent a large cargo van and this would be another handy use for the truck.

hey I'll work for beer



006_007 said:


> I love having my truck. Being able to throw the bikes into the back after a muddy ride is a huge convenience. I opted for the extended cab so my truck can and has held 6 people plus 6 bikes.
> 
> Outside of biking the truck is great for hauling other regular items as well. Never have to worry about carefully arranging items.
> 
> ...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do you secure the bikes or wrap them in a blanket - sorry to be so ignorant.
> i like the idea that the muddy filthy bike will be outside in the truck bed and NOT inside the vehicle
> ...


If I am going to be going into a coffee shop where I have a clear view of the bike then yes I do have a ccable lock that is anchored into the bed of the truck to slow down the theft process. Once I see the problem I run out there with a tire iron and beat the living [email protected] out of the cause of grief.

I will never leave my bike in a vehicle unattended.

As for blankets between the bikes, nah they are mountain bikes, meant to get dirty and scratched. Same attitude for the truck, it is meant to get a scratch and a dent.....


----------



## shanet74 (Mar 22, 2005)

*I'd say a truck is the way to go!*

I'd go with the truck as well. I drilled a couple of bike mounts into the bed of my ranger, and I can't think of a better way to go. It doesn't matter how dirty the bikes get. As a matter of fact the dirtier the better; as you show off your muddy trophy driving home from a weekend warrior ride. You can put a lock around the bike mount to keep things secure.

I have friends who have SUV's and use a rear bike mount ( the kind that hooks into your hitch). That also works ok, and makes for a convenient place to work on the bike before a ride. Many of those kinds of racks come with locks, and are real convenient.

I personally prefer a truck, because of the ability to haul things when you want, without worrying about messing up the inside of an SUV.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Ford Ranger-Thumbs up*

I have a '95 Ford Ranger with 170K. The truck is solid. I used to throw the bikes in the back and used a front fork receiver mounted on a piece of wood. The cap on the back got in the way and I finally decided to purchase a Sportworks hitch rack. Now I mount the bikes on the hitch rack and have tons of room for camping gear, supplies, changing/lounging area, etc. P/U's are awesome.

I would also suggest a Hyundai Santa Fe or Tuscon. Cheap, 100K warranty, decent gas mileage.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks for all the replies*

A pickup truck it will be.

Now on to the interent ford website to find one.

I appreciate you guys sharing what works for your bikes



toothpuller said:


> I have a '95 Ford Ranger with 170K. The truck is solid. I used to throw the bikes in the back and used a front fork receiver mounted on a piece of wood. The cap on the back got in the way and I finally decided to purchase a Sportworks hitch rack. Now I mount the bikes on the hitch rack and have tons of room for camping gear, supplies, changing/lounging area, etc. P/U's are awesome.
> 
> I would also suggest a Hyundai Santa Fe or Tuscon. Cheap, 100K warranty, decent gas mileage.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Cannot go wrong with a Ranger*

The newer models now have a five speed. The 6 Cyl. 4.0L has enough balls to easily break the tires loose. It's almost too powerful.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Honda element all the way*

Elements own all others, we can fit 2 downhill bikes and 1 xc bike inside it, no need to waste money on a bike rack. You can get a ex for around 20k and they get pretty decent gas mileage.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> A pickup truck it will be.
> 
> Now on to the interent ford website to find one.
> 
> I appreciate you guys sharing what works for your bikes


i would suggest the f150, the difference in gas mileage with the 4.6 liter motor is non existent (mine got 16 city and 19-22 hiway) and you can seat 6 easily(extra cab) and child car seats fit in the extra cab very well...i had a 97 for quite awhile and i never had any issues with it up to 105k...i miss it.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Never buy american*

IMO american cars are pure crap, the first sceduled maitenence on the element is a 90K miles, they get 22/26 and what are the chances of you bikes being stolen from _inside_ you car.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*hah*



karpiel666 said:


> IMO american cars are pure crap, the first sceduled maitenence on the element is a 90K miles, they get 22/26 and what are the chances of you bikes being stolen from _inside_ you car.


You crack me up, with your box on wheels. If someone wants to get your krapiel, they'll just break a window to get it. Let's see, stolen bike *and* broken window, or just stolen bike?

To the OP:

I've been driving F series Ford pickups since the 80's and they have worked fine with regular oil changes. I even leased a Ranger for a year and a half that wasn't bad at all, except it's hard to fit tall people into a Ranger compared to an F series.

Just buy a few motrcycle tie-downs to haul your bikes and buy a long cable with a paddlock to secure them when you are at In N Out Burger post-ride.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*2006/07 Toyota FJ Cruiser*

looks promising. Retro styling with a V-6 and 2X4 as standard for about 20K, should be a big seller.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

karpiel666 said:


> Elements own all others, we can fit 2 downhill bikes and 1 xc bike inside it, no need to waste money on a bike rack. You can get a ex for around 20k and they get pretty decent gas mileage.


I used to work at a water district in a mountain community and they bought an Element for an on call vehicle. Complete with an orange rotating beacon on top and T handle wrenches in the back. We never did get more than 15.5mpg out of it. But then again we rallied the **** out of this thing, with a little bit of air also involved. At least once a week it would get "stuck" somewhere and have to be pulled out with a front end loader. And what's up with tires lasting only 5500 miles?


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*Elemental*

I join the Element reccommendation. My 2WD Element gets 23-28 mpg. The bikes and stuff fit inside. Its like an RV when you get where your going for an overnight. The inside is EZ clean as well. You can put a rack on it if you want (to free up the interior for extra stuff on extended road trips).

I like having my stuff on the INside when I'm driving around town or the car is parked at work or for shopping.

AND!!!

The 2005 Elemement is available in *RED*


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

If I was lookin' for a $20k vehicle to "take my bike to the trailheads" I would head over to an air-cooled vw show and buy a restored/modified microbus. Preferably something from the early 60s with an upgraded motor and electrical system and maybe even a Westie conversion. 

Kinda like the element but with a bit more class  

Of course, that's just me.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

J.D. said:


> You crack me up, with your box on wheels. If someone wants to get your krapiel, they'll just break a window to get it. Let's see, stolen bike *and* broken window, or just stolen bike?


I don't know about your insurance policy, but my home contents policy covers items stolen from inside a vehicle, but not outside on a rack.

Also I don't think that it would matter either way with a determined thief, but (1) if your bike is inside you can cover it up so no one knows what it is. (2) It'll stop 'petty' theft and reduce the chance of vandalism. You know, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

4X4 Toyota Tundra


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Insurance*

elements suck!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Used WRX wagon would be my choice. Most people never really go offroad, a car does fine on most gravel or dirt roads. The rex wagon is fast, easy to mod, flies under the radar of most cops and bikes can go in the back.

If you want true offroad ability but don't want a big ass SUV consider a wrangler. I own a TJ with mild lift and suspension, I haven't found anything that can stop it that I'd want to attempt. A rack for the back is cheap. Reliable, bulletproof motor. Downsides are poor gas mileage (19 mpg or so if you're lucky!) and on road the suspension is really bouncy. 

For pickups I'd probably go with a toyota tacoma. Lots of power for the class/price, super reliable and reasonably sized.


----------



## supertac (Mar 18, 2005)

Toyota pickups run forever...and the resale value is the best.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Test drive a WRX wagon. It'll dominate any of the cute utes (rav4, crv, element) in almost every way. It's much faster than anything else already mentioned, reliable, hauls lots of gear, handles good, and a rack is easy to mount to the roof rails. If you want more off-roading capability a 4X4 Tacoma, Nissan Pickup, or Ranger would be good. Like the guy above said, the Wrangler is probably the most capable off-road option but they have some drawbacks.


----------



## El Juano (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been a confirmed full size GMC/Chevy guy most of my life. But lately with gas $$ through the roof (Thanks GW) I have been thinking about going smaller. Even (GASP) considering going to Toyota. Gotta have a p/u, dontchaknow. Does anybody have any Subaru Forester experience? I have been thinking about crossing over...


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cost*

elements suck!


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*hehe*



J.D. said:


> You crack me up, with your box on wheels. If someone wants to get your krapiel, they'll just break a window to get it. Let's see, stolen bike *and* broken window, or just stolen bike?.


Yea karpiels are pretty crappy, That suspension design is terrible! And those snail cams are just a HORRIBLE design, who likes to tune their geometry anyway. Elements suck!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Xterra*

the Elements are just goofy lookin' sorry 
I love my Xterra wifes got a 4door Frontier and it's cool... its a 2000 model before nissan ruined the front end with that bulldog front end design.

With the Xterra plenty of room for everything 5 people/ 7 bikes ...the back of mine is my Bike shop. nice thing about the Xterra is the Storage uptop. especially wet smelly gear goes on the roof to be aired out or dried. If you get one get a V6...V4 are worthless!

Rides Great, Mileage aint too bad, great for long trips...
Yeah yellow wasn't my choice, my son digs it though!


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*how predictable*



karpiel666 said:


> Yea karpiels are pretty crappy, That suspension design is terrible! And those snail cams are just a HORRIBLE design, who likes to tune their geometry anyway?


Your krapiel is nothing more than an engineless motorcycle. At least it matches your goofy wannasuv. I'd like to see you pedal that krapiel over Pearl Pass between Crested Butte and Aspen. Maybe someday you'll start riding bicycles instead of riding on them.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*home*



Steve71 said:


> I don't know about your insurance policy, but my home contents policy covers items stolen from inside a vehicle, but not outside on a rack.


When my vehicle is at home, my bicycle is not in it. Legal definitions need to be checked as well because some places, inside the bed of a pickup truck is considered in a vehicle.



steve said:


> Also I don't think that it would matter either way with a determined thief, but (1) if your bike is inside you can cover it up so no one knows what it is. (2) It'll stop 'petty' theft and reduce the chance of vandalism. You know, out of sight out of mind.


I'd like to see someone effectively cover an engineless motorcycle like that krapiel in the back of a honda excrement in a feeble attempt to disguise the contents. Something that large and covered up can be even more enticing than nothing showing at all.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

J.D. said:


> When my vehicle is at home, my bicycle is not in it. Legal definitions need to be checked as well because some places, inside the bed of a pickup truck is considered in a vehicle.


Yeah I'm sure it varies with insurance company. I have a fiberglass topper on the back of my little pickup, which satisfies the "inside a locked vehicle" (not to be confused with locked inside a vehicle) clause of my insurance policy.



J.D. said:


> I'd like to see someone effectively cover an engineless motorcycle like that krapiel in the back of a honda excrement in a feeble attempt to disguise the contents. Something that large and covered up can be even more enticing than nothing showing at all.


I don't know about the Honda, but I can cover two DH bikes in my 2WD pickup (It's about the size of a Ford Ranger). It gives me huge piece of mind. The wife and I go camping just about every weekend mid spring through mid autumn. I'd hate to wake up to a missing bike or a bike that had lots of parts missing. At least if I get my whole bike stolen my $500 deductible isn't so bad considering I get new for old. However if someone steals my seat, post and a wheel it's not worth claiming.

Anyway my point is that having your entire bike inside a vehicle can be advantageous to some.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

J.D. said:


> Your krapiel is nothing more than an engineless motorcycle. At least it matches your goofy wannasuv. I'd like to see you pedal that krapiel over Pearl Pass between Crested Butte and Aspen. Maybe someday you'll start riding bicycles instead of riding on them.


He probably doesn't really even have one, lol.


----------



## bike_mike (Jun 3, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


A truck with a bed liner is your best bet. Just toss your bike in back and go. You can lock it up with almost any chain/cable bike lock. If you ride with a friend, use straps to stand up your bikes.

Do not get a roof rack. Especially if you park in a garage or covered car port. Forget your bike on the roof one time will cost thousands and make you cry.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.D. said:


> Your krapiel is nothing more than an engineless motorcycle. At least it matches your goofy wannasuv. I'd like to see you pedal that krapiel over Pearl Pass between Crested Butte and Aspen. Maybe someday you'll start riding bicycles instead of riding on them.


If you buy me a "krapiel" and pay for lodging I would quite happily do it. I would put really low gearing on it and give it a shot.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Your right*



Acme54321 said:


> He probably doesn't really even have one, lol.


I dont have one, but I am currently working my ass off so I can get a disco. I have ridden a couple of them and I loved how it rode.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sweet*



brado1 said:


> the Elements are just goofy lookin' sorry
> I love my Xterra wifes got a 4door Frontier and it's cool... its a 2000 model before nissan ruined the front end with that bulldog front end design.
> 
> With the Xterra plenty of room for everything 5 people/ 7 bikes ...the back of mine is my Bike shop. nice thing about the Xterra is the Storage uptop. especially wet smelly gear goes on the roof to be aired out or dried. If you get one get a V6...V4 are worthless!
> ...


That looks like a pretty pimp setup, yea elements look like crap, and are underpowered, but I like just being able to toss it in the back without needing locks, and they really suck off road, ok elements suck I wanna tacoma, or titan, or xterra.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Too bad you don't have another $25k to spend.....

Ooooh baby:

http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_srt8.htm


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

MRfire said:


> Too bad you don't have another $25k to spend.....
> 
> Ooooh baby:
> 
> http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_srt8.htm


Am I the only one who doesn't get this?

It's like modifying a DH bike to go hard on the road. 
Sure you can put road tires on it, stiffen the shocks etc, but why? It's still the wrong chassis for the job.

$45K for a Jeep that accelerates and stops quickly on road (but can't handle for sh!t) and sux off road. Remember grip doesn't = handling.

A performance chassis is light, stiff & low with independent double wishbone (or multilink) suspension. A 50/50 weight distribution or a rear ward weight bias is also a huge part of the equation.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*heheh*



karpiel666 said:


> If you buy me a "krapiel" and pay for lodging I would quite happily do it. I would put really low gearing on it and give it a shot.


Kid, if I had the money, I would do that just to watch you wheeze about to Teocalli Ridge (probably being far too generous) just to turn around in defeat.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

The main reason I bought an Element is the ability to stow muddy bike inside without taking anything off.
The funky look I could do without, but once you experience the interior, it might sell you.
I took the rear seats out, so I could have the bike inside and have enough room to sleep comfortably.
It will save me on lodging when I drive cross country this summer on MTB vacation.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

karpiel666 said:


> IMO american cars are pure crap, the first sceduled maitenence on the element is a 90K miles, they get 22/26 and what are the chances of you bikes being stolen from _inside_ you car.


Wow...no oil changes, tire rotations, or filter replacements for 90,000 miles?! Sign me up!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

45k buys you a c6 vette if you want to rip it up in a dragrace, road race or any other kind of race. Or a C5 Z06 and enough mods to make it a weapon.



Steve71 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get this?
> 
> It's like modifying a DH bike to go hard on the road.
> Sure you can put road tires on it, stiffen the shocks etc, but why? It's still the wrong chassis for the job.
> ...


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

*Full size pickup!!*

I've got a 04 Chevy Siverado 4x4 V-6, 5spd Worktruck package with a fiberglass shell, 25 MPG, safe, dry, secure bike storage, Yakama rack up top for storage. Get a super cab (small back seat) and you'll have more room than you'll ever need. Very little price difference between small vs. full size trucks and lots more utility, plus the Ford ranger is way past it's replacement date. I've well got under 20K in the whole package, cheap to insure, and trucks hold their value (compared to cars). Watch what you buy any full size truck has a "worktruck" package, stay away from all the bells and whistles and you can get on heck of a deal!


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Wow...no oil changes, tire rotations, or filter replacements for 90,000 miles?! Sign me up!


I dont consider that sceduled maintenance, I think of that stuff more as regular maintenance, but I remember with our ford we had to take it in at 30k 60k and 90k or something like that, each time spending ~1k bucks. and if you dont warrenty was void or something.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Thanks to all*



mtnbikerbill said:


> I've got a 04 Chevy Siverado 4x4 V-6, 5spd Worktruck package with a fiberglass shell, 25 MPG, safe, dry, secure bike storage, Yakama rack up top for storage. Get a super cab (small back seat) and you'll have more room than you'll ever need. Very little price difference between small vs. full size trucks and lots more utility, plus the Ford ranger is way past it's replacement date. I've well got under 20K in the whole package, cheap to insure, and trucks hold their value (compared to cars). Watch what you buy any full size truck has a "worktruck" package, stay away from all the bells and whistles and you can get on heck of a deal!


this has truly been an enlightening thread.
i test drove the ford ranger on Friday.
Then I went to the NYC car show on Saturday.
I saw many trucks. 
I liked the GMC canyon alot.
I have now spoken to friends and family about the truck purchase and sure enough they would like to jump in the truck with me and put our bikes in the back.
They don't have mouintain bikes but I have 8 and could lend them some of my ponies.

Now I see what some of you said about people liking pickups.
now I will need the type of cab with four seats and not jump seats.

i really appreciate all of the info I got here

Here are 2 pics of the car show.
One is how I got to the car show- my sister in laws boxster with the top down and the other of my brother if front of the catmobile.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

I would go with the Ranger. You can get the 3.0L tried and true vulcan to save on mileage over the 4.0L. Or if you don't need to tow anything at all, get the 4cyl, great mileage! (for a truck). Most you'll probably tow is a small trailer box for carrying bike gear, or maybe a collapsible tent trailer (how much do those things weigh anyway?). Only thing is I don't think you can get extended cab with the 4cyl, but you can with the 3.0L I think.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

sstaurus said:


> I would go with the Ranger. You can get the 3.0L tried and true vulcan to save on mileage over the 4.0L. Or if you don't need to tow anything at all, get the 4cyl, great mileage! (for a truck). Most you'll probably tow is a small trailer box for carrying bike gear, or maybe a collapsible tent trailer (how much do those things weigh anyway?). Only thing is I don't think you can get extended cab with the 4cyl, but you can with the 3.0L I think.


Like someone mentioned, current Ranger is tired old design.
Tacoma and Frontier both got major updates, and are way better than Ranger.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bike Hauler*



mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


Chrysler Minivan with fold flat seats. Cheap to own, insure, drive. NOT a vehicle for the insecure. Also not a target for a break-in at the trailhead.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Strafer said:


> Like someone mentioned, current Ranger is tired old design.
> Tacoma and Frontier both got major updates, and are way better than Ranger.


What makes it tired and old? The Tacoma and Frontier have both become too big. Unless you're not looking for a compact truck. Personally I think the Ranger looks better and is simpler than both of those you mentioned. Something doesn't have to be as 'new' as possible just to be good. That's just mindless consumerism.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, if you want simpler, definitely go with Ranger.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Element*



mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


Honda Element. Hands down, the best bike hauler I've ever owned. With 1 back seat folded up, I can put any of my bikes in it without having to take the front wheel off. I found a used one locally with only 18K miles for $15,900. AWD, gets 23 - 24 mpg, and has a 7 speaker, 270 watt stereo to boot. How can you beat that?


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Screw all those other suggestions.

Get yourself a fly 1986 Honda Civic. Mine cost $2400 ten years ago; it'd be under $1k now. Cheap to maintain, cheap to insure, over 30 mpg. Pull of the front wheel and put your bike in the back seat (who cares about getting mud in a POS?), or get a roof rack. Yes, it is possible to remember not to drive into a garage/car port/etc. with a bike on top - ten years without whacking my bike makes me pretty dang confident.

Spend the other $19k on bikes, booze and broads.

Oh, you want to go 0 - 60 in less than ten minutes? You want to be able to drive up hill at more than 18 mph? Never mind then. Get one of those other cars that other people have suggested. (Sigh. My car sucks.)

-M


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

The gmc Canyon and Chevy Colorado are the same truck and might be cheaper at the Chevy shop, still look at a full size (Silverado), the Silverado with the Extended cab has four doors and will be roomier inside and out than the Colorado with the crew cab. The full size truck extended cab will carry lots more in the box (50 cu ft) than the Colorado crew cab (36 cu ft). Full size will also be cheaper to insure and buy!
Bill



mbrmegan said:


> this has truly been an enlightening thread.
> I test drove the ford ranger on Friday.
> Then I went to the NYC car show on Saturday.
> I saw many trucks.
> ...


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Plim said:


> Screw all those other suggestions.
> 
> Get yourself a fly 1986 Honda Civic. Mine cost $2400 ten years ago; it'd be under $1k now. Cheap to maintain, cheap to insure, over 30 mpg. Pull of the front wheel and put your bike in the back seat (who cares about getting mud in a POS?), or get a roof rack. Yes, it is possible to remember not to drive into a garage/car port/etc. with a bike on top - ten years without whacking my bike makes me pretty dang confident.
> 
> ...


Submit that thing to "Pimp my Ride!" Does the back seat fold down? I have a 2000 honda civic and when the back seat folds I can fit my MTB w/o the front wheel.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I have two vehicles both of which handle the to the trail duty quite well.
The first is a 1996 civic hatchback with yakima racks. It gets 33 miles to the gallon and is actually quite capable on fire roads and such.

The second is an 03 element and well it's basically a mini RV...


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Honda Element is well represented as the MTB vehicle.
Glad I'm not the only one who saw it as the ultimate MTB hauler under $20K.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*extended cab vs crew cab*



mtnbikerbill said:


> The gmc Canyon and Chevy Colorado are the same truck and might be cheaper at the Chevy shop, still look at a full size (Silverado), the Silverado with the Extended cab has four doors and will be roomier inside and out than the Colorado with the crew cab. The full size truck extended cab will carry lots more in the box (50 cu ft) than the Colorado crew cab (36 cu ft). Full size will also be cheaper to insure and buy!
> Bill


I am on the Chevy site and want to understand what is the difference between the colorad extended cab and the crew cab?

And maybe its me and my lack of navigation on the chevy site but the silverado extended cab and long bed seems more expensive than the colorado
I was up to 27k - much more than my 20k budget

Oh and i will cruise the honda element site. How many bikes fit in that

Again, THANKS TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*2 get the 3 bikes in*



karpiel666 said:


> Elements own all others, we can fit 2 downhill bikes and 1 xc bike inside it, no need to waste money on a bike rack. You can get a ex for around 20k and they get pretty decent gas mileage.


do you need to take their front wheels off????


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Strafer said:


> Honda Element is well represented as the MTB vehicle.
> Glad I'm not the only one who saw it as the ultimate MTB hauler under $20K.


Seems to be the one to have.

But I won't buy it...too ugly. I'm starting the car purchasing decision process, and I'm just not sure. Should I go for cheaper and more practical (Mazda6 wagon) or something I really, really want (Infiniti G35). I'll probably end up with the Mazda...not as cool, but it would be better for biking and would leave more money for new bikes, stereo equipment, and other expensive hobbies.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> do you need to take their front wheels off????


If you need to pack 3 bikes inside with the wheels on, both rear seats have to be up or taken out.
Then you can only take one other person with you.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*ty for the info*



Strafer said:


> If you need to pack 3 bikes inside with the wheels on, both rear seats have to be up or taken out.
> Then you can only take one other person with you.


I am getting better at taking the wheels off
I am a girl - what an excuse...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Seems to be the one to have.
> 
> But I won't buy it...too ugly. I'm starting the car purchasing decision process, and I'm just not sure. Should I go for cheaper and more practical (Mazda6 wagon) or something I really, really want (Infiniti G35). I'll probably end up with the Mazda...not as cool, but it would be better for biking and would leave more money for new bikes, stereo equipment, and other expensive hobbies.


Its only ugly on the outside, the interior is really cool looking, waterproof, and comfortable too. Plus the thing is so damn functional you will learn to love it despite its homely appearance.


----------



## chidDONG (Mar 10, 2005)

an element gets my vote too. bought one for the wifey last year and have taken it to every race since. i can fit 3 bikes in the back without taking of the front wheels and still have enough room for the rest of our gear. its also great for the dog. i regularly take the pooch (120 lb beast) with me and he has plenty of room with the bike in the back and when we come back from a wet nasty ride everything is easy to clean. in a pinch it makes a great camper too. went up to prince edward island to do some camping last summer and it p**sed down on us the whole time so we put the bikes under a tarp and slept in the back of the element. good times!


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

chidDONG said:


> an element gets my vote too. bought one for the wifey last year and have taken it to every race since. i can fit 3 bikes in the back without taking of the front wheels and still have enough room for the rest of our gear. its also great for the dog. i regularly take the pooch (120 lb beast) with me and he has plenty of room with the bike in the back and when we come back from a wet nasty ride everything is easy to clean. in a pinch it makes a great camper too. went up to prince edward island to do some camping last summer and it p**sed down on us the whole time so we put the bikes under a tarp and slept in the back of the element. good times!


Agreed. The Element is perfect for traveling with bikes. I can go anywhere I want with my bikes. I can ride....put the bike in back and go meet some friends without having to worry about the bike. Sometimes I just leave a bike in the back so that I can ride in a moment's notice. It's all good.


----------



## Gazz (Jan 15, 2004)

brado1 said:


> the Elements are just goofy lookin' sorry
> I love my Xterra wifes got a 4door Frontier and it's cool... its a 2000 model before nissan ruined the front end with that bulldog front end design.
> 
> With the Xterra plenty of room for everything 5 people/ 7 bikes ...the back of mine is my Bike shop. nice thing about the Xterra is the Storage uptop. especially wet smelly gear goes on the roof to be aired out or dried. If you get one get a V6...V4 are worthless!
> ...


Hmm, can't second the Xterra recommendation. I bought one for this purpose (and for tackling BC forest service "roads"). It's great for stuffing the bike & gear in, but the mileage is shameful. 16-17 mpg, and I don't drive hard. My old 4 cyl 4Runner was exactly as capable, but got 24 mpg highway. If it wasn't for the fact that Japanese automakers have abandoned the concept of the compact, cheap & tough 4 banger 4wd truck, I wouldn't have bought an Xterra.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Element!*



Blue Shorts said:


> Agreed. The Element is perfect for traveling with bikes. I can go anywhere I want with my bikes. I can ride....put the bike in back and go meet some friends without having to worry about the bike. Sometimes I just leave a bike in the back so that I can ride in a moment's notice. It's all good.


I concur as well on the Element! The looks definitely grow on you. The kicker to the whole package is the UTILITY! I can shove my whole bike in there standing up with no front wheel removal. No carpets to get dirty and the waterproof seat fabric doesn't have to be babied (like leather or other seat materials). Getting good 24+ MPG is sure nice too with gas prices going up these days!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*... and 50,000 times the pollution!*



dir-T said:


> If I was lookin' for a $20k vehicle to "take my bike to the trailheads" I would head over to an air-cooled vw show and buy a restored/modified microbus. Preferably something from the early 60s with an upgraded motor and electrical system and maybe even a Westie conversion.
> 
> Kinda like the element but with a bit more class
> 
> Of course, that's just me.


 ... although I Iike the idea of a VW bus, VWs air cooled engine is a total polluter even the fuel injected one.

Too bad VW axed the 'New Microbus' project. It's actually pretty fugly, but funciontal!



















I still think a Syncro Westfailia Vanagon converted to a Subie engine would be a fabulous bike trip vehicle. Either that, or get a Diesel, and convert it to gas with an Audi 2.0l Techtonics motor. The stock 2.1l engine is total crap. It is stroked out too far from the 1.9l water boxer motor and the 2.1 has issues with the rod bearings going oval and failing if the mechanic doesn't rebuild it 'just right'.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> I am on the Chevy site and want to understand what is the difference between the colorad extended cab and the crew cab?
> 
> And maybe its me and my lack of navigation on the chevy site but the silverado extended cab and long bed seems more expensive than the colorado
> I was up to 27k - much more than my 20k budget
> ...


I just picked up a Colorado ex-cab and love it. As far as the bed, I definately suggest going with the ex-cab. The crew bed is much shorter. You'd need a bed extender (check the chevy website if you don't know what that is) to fit your bikes in. The colorado is also easier to park and navigate in tight spaces than my fullsize ex-cab.

Just my two cents.


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

*List price vs real price$$*



mbrmegan said:


> I am on the Chevy site and want to understand what is the difference between the colorad extended cab and the crew cab?
> 
> And maybe its me and my lack of navigation on the chevy site but the silverado extended cab and long bed seems more expensive than the colorado
> I was up to 27k - much more than my 20k budget
> ...


Megan, I just checked the Chevy site and you're right about the prices. I have a Work Truck (WT), V-6, 5spd man trans, 4 wheel drive, standard cab this truck list over $21,500. I paid $16,500 in Alaska (higher prices). The 4WD Extended cab Silverados only come with an Automatic tranmission and V-8 engine and $29,300 list, this would probly be available for $22-23 in the current market. If you did not need 4WD the truck can be had with a V-6 engine and lists for $24,500 so would be well under 20 K ($18,500-19,500) off the lot. Check Ford also, they don't make a F150 standard cab (Extended cab is standard 2004 on) so they may be cheaper in the work truck package, shop via internet at local dealers and give them as little info as possible. Good hunting


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

The Element is a utility vehicle in a sense. Easy maint. interior and lots of cargo space. However, it really depends what you need a vehicle for. People in the city and the suburbs would love the element; however, as soon as you reach the "country" (as the city-folks call me neck of the woods) the Element loses some practicality.
Therefore, I've always been a pickup/SUV person because of where I live (in rural central Virginia) and I'm starting to price a new pick up. Compact pick-ups are good, but they don't offer as much space as a full-size. I'll probably be going with a Chevy/GMC 1500 Crew Cab (crew makes it a lot easier on longer trips with a full load). Also, the 4wd and extra groung clearance will make it a lot easier to move around to some of my local trails (no, I don't go traversing through farms illegally, I know every owner of the properties I ride). Again, it depends where you're from that I think ultimately decides what kind of vehicle you get. People in the suburbs and the city have no need for a pick-up truck or large SUVs (unless towing or you do a lot of hauling) and therefore the Element will do just fine. But if you need a vehilce to get across the backroads/fireroads out in the "boonies" go with a fullsize pick up truck with 4WD--I don't care how good you are, you'll need it!


----------



## chidDONG (Mar 10, 2005)

come now, you need a full size pickup with 4wd to drive on fireroads?  That is like taking a downhill bike on the carriage roads at Acadia--totally unnecessary. I agree that there are certain situations where a larger truck with lots of clearance would be nice but for how many of your trips? 1 out of 100, 1000??? While noone is going to mistake an Element as a real off road vehicle it'll get you to and from almost any trailhead that you can think of. Sorry, but it drives me crazy when people buy enormous vehicles for that one family trip to the "country" every summer. I also live in the "country" (aka maine) and see thousands upon thousands of out of staters roll up in their rural assault vehicles and it just drives me crazy. 

from the sound of it "ickyickyptngzutboing" you may need a real 4wd, I just don't think that most others do. Do your wallet and the environment a favor and get something smaller and a bit more efficient.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

chidDONG said:


> come now, you need a full size pickup with 4wd to drive on fireroads?  That is like taking a downhill bike on the carriage roads at Acadia--totally unnecessary. I agree that there are certain situations where a larger truck with lots of clearance would be nice but for how many of your trips? 1 out of 100, 1000??? While noone is going to mistake an Element as a real off road vehicle it'll get you to and from almost any trailhead that you can think of. Sorry, but it drives me crazy when people buy enormous vehicles for that one family trip to the "country" every summer. I also live in the "country" (aka maine) and see thousands upon thousands of out of staters roll up in their rural assault vehicles and it just drives me crazy.
> 
> from the sound of it "ickyickyptngzutboing" you may need a real 4wd, I just don't think that most others do. Do your wallet and the environment a favor and get something smaller and a bit more efficient.


Agreed. Even my lowered civic hatchback has yet to encounter a trailhead it couldn't reach. The oil ain't gonna last forever people, so use it sparingly.


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't know where you live, but you obviuosly don't have to deal with hills and valleys where water erosion is a problem on BOTH fireroads and trails that are and aren't maintained. Hunting season ruins the vehicle trails in my area, so come spring, I would love to see a Civic or an element make it past the first 100meters as soon as you leave crush-and-run. Like I said, unless you live in a rural area, (LIVE, not drive through) you won't appreciate a 4wd full size pick up.


Edit: And yes, my posts are for those who really need a 4 wheel drive truck, not for those who don't live in rural areas. Listen to the above advice, only get a truck (and not a monster unless you do a lot of towingor use it as a work truck!!!!) if you really need it. For the vast majority of people an Element will do, there is no lying about that.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks for the info*



trickten said:


> I just picked up a Colorado ex-cab and love it. As far as the bed, I definately suggest going with the ex-cab. The crew bed is much shorter. You'd need a bed extender (check the chevy website if you don't know what that is) to fit your bikes in. The colorado is also easier to park and navigate in tight spaces than my fullsize ex-cab.
> 
> Just my two cents.


extended cab it will be

I will take a look at the website for a bed extender


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

ickyickyptngzutboing said:


> I don't know where you live, but you obviuosly don't have to deal with hills and valleys where water erosion is a problem on BOTH fireroads and trails that are and aren't maintained. Hunting season ruins the vehicle trails in my area, so come spring, I would love to see a Civic or an element make it past the first 100meters as soon as you leave crush-and-run. Like I said, unless you live in a rural area, (LIVE, not drive through) you won't appreciate a 4wd full size pick up.


One wonders how anyone made it through a full year in northern New England in their Buick/ Chevy/Dodge/Ford wagons....


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks for the info and clarification*



mtnbikerbill said:


> Megan, I just checked the Chevy site and you're right about the prices. I have a Work Truck (WT), V-6, 5spd man trans, 4 wheel drive, standard cab this truck list over $21,500. I paid $16,500 in Alaska (higher prices). The 4WD Extended cab Silverados only come with an Automatic tranmission and V-8 engine and $29,300 list, this would probly be available for $22-23 in the current market. If you did not need 4WD the truck can be had with a V-6 engine and lists for $24,500 so would be well under 20 K ($18,500-19,500) off the lot. Check Ford also, they don't make a F150 standard cab (Extended cab is standard 2004 on) so they may be cheaper in the work truck package, shop via internet at local dealers and give them as little info as possible. Good hunting


I like being able to shop for the truck over the internet.
i did not realize the sell price could be so much less than the list price

I don't need 4 wheel drive.

My bonus check will be deposited Friday and I am itchin to spend it on a vehicle.

I appreciate all of the help


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

ickyickyptngzutboing said:


> I don't know where you live, but you obviuosly don't have to deal with hills and valleys where water erosion is a problem on BOTH fireroads and trails that are and aren't maintained. Hunting season ruins the vehicle trails in my area, so come spring, I would love to see a Civic or an element make it past the first 100meters as soon as you leave crush-and-run. Like I said, unless you live in a rural area, (LIVE, not drive through) you won't appreciate a 4wd full size pick up.
> 
> Edit: And yes, my posts are for those who really need a 4 wheel drive truck, not for those who don't live in rural areas. Listen to the above advice, only get a truck (and not a monster unless you do a lot of towingor use it as a work truck!!!!) if you really need it. For the vast majority of people an Element will do, there is no lying about that.


I live in a rural area, but I've never had the need for a major 4-wheel drive vehicle. My Element is 4-wheel drive, but it's not meant to do any serious 4-wheeling. It doesn't have the clearance necessary to get over large objects. In over 18 years of riding, I've never been anywhere where the Element would have issues. I've owned 4 WD Toyota Trucks, but never needed the 4-wheel part. I occasionally used it, but it wasn't necessary by any means.

There are people, like yourself, the need a good 4WD vehicle, but for the overwhelming majority of us, it's completely un-necessary. I'm in complete agreement with your assessment.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Honda Element AWD*



mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


Honda Element AWD 5spd

Our Honda Element AWD EX (w/Side Air bags) 5spd with Fog Lights cost us $20,400 (invoice) in 2004. Seats four. Gets 19~24 mpg, averages about 22. Goes 0 to 60mph faster than a Hummer 2 or a Tahoe...not that it matters, but just to show that 2.4L "accord" engine with manual transmission really pulls and handles great. The AWD does a good job on wet or snowed roads and on beach sand. With one rear seat (seats four, back two in raised ) flded up on the side, we can fit three adults, two mt. bikes with front wheels on, and one large dog with couple of luggages, all inside. Two of us and our dog have slepted comfortably in our Nighthawk Black Pearl color Element while camping on the beach, with campfire nearby, and watching a DVD movie inside...kind of like a roomy "micro" RV.

just too bad an Element wasn't design with off road capabilities of a Jeep Wrangler Rubican, but that'll decrease the gas milage and the handling fun on paved corners.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> Honda Element AWD 5spd
> 
> Our Honda Element AWD EX (w/Side Air bags) 5spd with Fog Lights cost us $20,400 (invoice) in 2004. Seats four. Gets 19~24 mpg, averages about 22. Goes 0 to 60mph faster than a Hummer 2 or a Tahoe...not that it matters, but just to show that 2.4L "accord" engine with manual transmission really pulls and handles great. The AWD does a good job on wet or snowed roads and on beach sand. With one rear seat (seats four, back two in raised ) flded up on teh side, we can fit three adults, two mt. bikes, and one dog with couple of luggages, all inside. Two of us and our dog have slepted comfortably in our Element while camping on the beach, with campfire nearby, and wacthing DVD movie inside...kind of like a roomy "micro" RV.
> 
> just too bad an Element wasn't design with off road capabilities of a Jeep Wrangler Rubican, but that'll decrease the gas milage and the handling fun on paved corners.


lol
I have the exact same car only mines an 03...


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I was on the verge of buying an Element. I like everything about it except the plastic on the outside... I just couldn't get past it, don't know why. I bought an Accord and a hitch rack instead. Haven't put the hitch rack on yet, but I love the car... and it gets 28-29 MPG regularly (my old Civic got 31 doing the exact same driving).

In the meantime, I was thinking about changes I would make to the Element... came up with this (minus the plastic on the sides, of course):


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Nissan Titan 4WD Off-Road truck*



ickyickyptngzutboing said:


> The Element is a utility vehicle in a sense. Easy maint. interior and lots of cargo space. However, it really depends what you need a vehicle for. People in the city and the suburbs would love the element; however, as soon as you reach the "country" (as the city-folks call me neck of the woods) the Element loses some practicality.
> Therefore, I've always been a pickup/SUV person because of where I live (in rural central Virginia) and I'm starting to price a new pick up. Compact pick-ups are good, but they don't offer as much space as a full-size. I'll probably be going with a Chevy/GMC 1500 Crew Cab (crew makes it a lot easier on longer trips with a full load). Also, the 4wd and extra groung clearance will make it a lot easier to move around to some of my local trails (no, I don't go traversing through farms illegally, I know every owner of the properties I ride). Again, it depends where you're from that I think ultimately decides what kind of vehicle you get. People in the suburbs and the city have no need for a pick-up truck or large SUVs (unless towing or you do a lot of hauling) and therefore the Element will do just fine. But if you need a vehilce to get across the backroads/fireroads out in the "boonies" go with a fullsize pick up truck with 4WD--I don't care how good you are, you'll need it!


fullsize pick up truck with 4WD: Nissan Titan 4WD with Off-Road Pkg

My KingCab seats six and hauls all their mt. bikes and their gear (we just did that this past Sat. morning). Does a great job on rough, rutted, and wet "fireroads" and "Jeep" trails.

Nissan Titan gets better real world gas milege (13.5 mpg) than the new Ford FX-150 5.4L (11.5mpg) -- a fine truck as it is -- and has more power and costs less money to buy, could be more reliable even. I know for a fact that Titan has about the same power, if not faster, than a Chevy/GMC 2500 4WD 6.0L -- another fine truck -- yet costs way less.... l shopped around, i could buy a full DH race MTB and a XC race MTB for the cash difference. And stock Dodge 1500 4WD 5 Ram Hemi owners know that a Titan is faster on road, off road 4wheelin' and probably also more reliable. 

Titan - FourWheeler Pickup Truck of the Year 2004
http://www.fourwheeler.com/2004topt...129_0401_ptoty/


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*try $30,000*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 4X4 Toyota Tundra


sure but where do you get a new one for around $20,000 ?


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> extended cab it will be
> 
> I will take a look at the website for a bed extender


If your getting the ex-cab you don't need the bed extender. It's only needed if you were to get the crew cab model.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

a Ranger or Sport Trac would be great choice,both are built on a proven chassis and thankfully Ford kept them simple and functional

also the Crosslander is supposed to have a base price of $16k but I dont know if any actually made it to the US yet. they were designed and built to be able to handle the worst terrain and conditions you can throw at it too.

nothing beats the VW type 2 Transporter as the ultimate bike hauler though,wish I still had mine


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*nice pics*



NRSguy said:


> a Ranger or Sport Trac would be great choice,both are built on a proven chassis and thankfully Ford kept them simple and functional
> 
> also the Crosslander is supposed to have a base price of $16k but I dont know if any actually made it to the US yet. they were designed and built to be able to handle the worst terrain and conditions you can throw at it too.
> 
> nothing beats the VW type 2 Transporter as the ultimate bike hauler though,wish I still had mine


Those sure looked like they could haul some bikes!


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> I like being able to shop for the truck over the internet.
> i did not realize the sell price could be so much less than the list price
> 
> I don't need 4 wheel drive.
> ...


 I went through all of this last year and ended up with a '04 Colorado LS Z71 2wd ext. cab. I went with the Z71 package because some of the places I go, I need the extra ground clearance. I don't need 4wd, just a bit more clearance. I also think it looks better and rides nice over rough roads.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*nice truck*



DM-SC said:


> I went through all of this last year and ended up with a '04 Colorado LS Z71 2wd ext. cab. I went with the Z71 package because some of the places I go, I need the extra ground clearance. I don't need 4wd, just a bit more clearance. I also think it looks better and rides nice over rough roads.


If you don't mind - how much was it and can 4 people fit in the cab?

Thanks...


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks*



mbrmegan said:


> If you don't mind - how much was it and can 4 people fit in the cab?
> 
> Thanks...


 I got it for $24,000 ($26,065 msrp, minus the $3,000 rebate, plus about $1,000 in accessories like a spray in bed liner, step bars, etc).

As for 4 people fitting in it, I've had 4 in mine. It's not very comfortable in the back seats...or so I hear!


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

*GMC Canyon price*



mbrmegan said:


> extended cab it will be
> 
> I will take a look at the website for a bed extender


In the Phoenix paper today(3/31), 2005 GMC Canyon XCAB msrp $21100, sale Price $15995, 2005 GMC Sierra XCAB msrp $25100, sale $17995, Canyon Crew Cab msrp $24745, sale $18995. These prices should be available anywhere if the dealer knows your'e not afraid to shop, prices same for chevy!
Bill


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*I agree...*



supertac said:


> Toyota pickups run forever...and the resale value is the best.


I love Yotas. I just sold a '93 x-cab V6 4WD that I bought almost new for $15.5k, and recently sold it @ 2000,000 miles for $4500. to a guy that was tired of getting his chevy stuck on his deer lease. It had only regular maintenance-original drivetrain.For me, it's all about dependability and cost of ownership. Depreciation is something that a lot of people don't look at when they buy. Gas $ is some thing you should be looking at, as it could get worse than it is. A six foot bed will hold 4 bikes with their wheels on, using straps and the bed tie downs. By the way, I replaced my old yota with a new '04 Tacoma 4WD TRD V6 and love it, although I would love to be getting better than 18 mpg. Don't like putting any more money in Arab pockets then I have to. If you want to learn how to do some things yourself, check out this site, and tell them tacotex sent you
http://www.yotatech.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I want to spend about 20 grand or less on a vehicle to haul my mountain bike to the trails.
> I was thinking maybe getting a ford ranger truck as then it should be easy to put the bike in the bed.
> ...


Well, it's not a truck or SUV, but I have been loving the `03 CR-V I got two years ago for bikes. I've always liked trunk mount racks for loading and unloading (no wheel removal or storage and anything fits), but they are a pain in the a$$ if you need to get in the back. However, with the swinging gate and a spare tire rack it is super convenient, and I have the roof left for a big Thule box and another bike holder. It gets good mileage (25mpg) for a car with 4wd and a stupid amount of room inside. It is great for camping. I really don't care that it looks like a grocery-getter. I got the LX for just over $19 grand, but that was two years ago.

I had an `86 Toyota 4wd Pickup for years. Awesome truck. It had plenty of room in the back for bikes and all my other stuff, but the spare tire rack on the swinging gate is a better solution in my opinion. There are plenty of good reasons to own a pickup, but if you are looking for just a bike hauler I think there are better options. I ocassionally miss the off road capability of the Toyota, but for the other 99% of the time the CRV makes more sense for me. I looked at the Element, but I thought the CRV was better suited for my bike/camping trips. What the Element does have is the all rubber floors inside, which I think is brilliant. My carpets get filthy from my dog. I also owned a `95 Subaru legacy. Unbeatable in the snow, fun to drive, and roomy, but the bikes really need to go on top.

Kapusta


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

mtnbikerbill said:


> Megan, I just checked the Chevy site and you're right about the prices. I have a Work Truck (WT), V-6, 5spd man trans, 4 wheel drive, standard cab this truck list over $21,500. I paid $16,500 in Alaska (higher prices). The 4WD Extended cab Silverados only come with an Automatic tranmission and V-8 engine and $29,300 list, this would probly be available for $22-23 in the current market. If you did not need 4WD the truck can be had with a V-6 engine and lists for $24,500 so would be well under 20 K ($18,500-19,500) off the lot. Check Ford also, they don't make a F150 standard cab (Extended cab is standard 2004 on) so they may be cheaper in the work truck package, shop via internet at local dealers and give them as little info as possible. Good hunting


MAN! Where were you two weeks ago!? Ah well, too late now.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Honda CRV..........*

Have a 98 CRV, 2 bikes on the hitch rack, 2 bikes on the roof rack, Gear box on the roof for the dirty stuff. Great bike vehicle. Good ground clearance, AWD, good on gas. Probably would need to go with a slightly used one to fit in under 20k.


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*i got an idea*

get better job and be able to afford something nice............


----------



## laivindil (Apr 3, 2005)

An Xterra might be for you if you're only hauling stuff and not towing anything (Asian trucks are notoriously bad at towing). 9 inches of ground clearance, mud-resistant interiour, I have to admit they're pretty cool. If you go the Xterra route however get the latest model year you can; the older you get the less powerful the engine in those things. The first model year had a very underpowered engine. The current model year has an engine that produces 55HP and 10ft-lbs more then the Explorer powerplant. They kept putting progressivly more powerful engines in that car though. I believe base price for a new Xterra is $20,800.

http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelHomePage/0,,75847,00.html

And don't forget the first-aid-kit in the liftgate. Perfect for taping your seat back onto your seatpost


----------



## TKR (Sep 17, 2004)

Do yourself a huge favor and try out a car and consider a roof rack.
If the only thing you want to use the pickup bed for is bikes then it is not worth the lousy ride, terrible mileage and awful handling of a pickup (same goes for truck based SUVs.)

Highly recommended car at (or below depending on configuration) that price range is a Mazda 3 sedan or sport wagon. Budget in another 500-600 for a rack system and you are set. 
Other good cars at that price range:
Subaru Impreza 2.5 wagon or sedan (all wheel drive, but not as good gas mileage)
Used WRX wagon or sedan - blast to drive, but used and notso good mileage.
Used VW TDI - simply amazing mileage and very nice interior. still used
plenty of the cute utes out there too (car based so better mileage and ride - can do some light off road work) Rav4, Honda CRV, Hyundai Santa Fe, Kia somethingOrOther, Ford Escape, Chevy somethingOrOther.

That, or you can subject yourself to driving a truck around for the next several years....it WILL get old quickly.


----------



## mezcalhead (Feb 5, 2004)

One with a Subaru engine would be nice.

Truck version.










Panel for privacy


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

mezcalhead said:


> One with a Subaru engine would be nice.
> 
> Truck version.
> 
> ...


why even bother with the subaru engine , you can get just as much power and reliability out of the VW engine and not have all the electronic crap to deal with and if you can handle basic engine maintenence and tuning you will have no problem passing emissions


----------



## mezcalhead (Feb 5, 2004)

NRSguy said:


> why even bother with the subaru engine , you can get just as much power and reliability out of the VW engine and not have all the electronic crap to deal with and if you can handle basic engine maintenence and tuning you will have no problem passing emissions


Wasserboxer engines can be tempermental. It really doesn't matter to much to me. Even if you swap in a different VW engine other than a Subaru you will still have to deal with rewiring it. The grey doka I posted has a G60 engine in it.

I have seen the Subaru flat 6 fit in there nicely. And that puts out 230hp I think.


----------



## rockyonekc (Mar 23, 2005)

mtnbikerbill said:


> I've got a 04 Chevy Siverado 4x4 V-6, 5spd Worktruck package with a fiberglass shell, 25 MPG


Wow, that's impressive considering that truck is only rated for 14-19 MPG. Maybe you meant Kilometers per gallon?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yeah, really.*



rockyonekc said:


> Wow, that's impressive considering that truck is only rated for 14-19 MPG. Maybe you meant Kilometers per gallon?


I was wondering about that. I can't see how a full size 4x4 pickup could possibly get anywhere near that.

Kapusta


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks for the info*



trickten said:


> If your getting the ex-cab you don't need the bed extender. It's only needed if you were to get the crew cab model.


I am starting to lean towards the canyon extended cab as the ranger only has jump seats


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*my job*



HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> get better job and be able to afford something nice............


I have a good job.

This will be the second car in our household and I don't want to spend more than about 20k on it.

We have 10 bikes and I am saving my pennies for lucky #11.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*fantastic!*



mtnbikerbill said:


> In the Phoenix paper today(3/31), 2005 GMC Canyon XCAB msrp $21100, sale Price $15995, 2005 GMC Sierra XCAB msrp $25100, sale $17995, Canyon Crew Cab msrp $24745, sale $18995. These prices should be available anywhere if the dealer knows your'e not afraid to shop, prices same for chevy!
> Bill


I will have to look at yesterdays paper at the truck ads, excellent prices!


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

mezcalhead said:


> Wasserboxer engines can be tempermental. It really doesn't matter to much to me. Even if you swap in a different VW engine other than a Subaru you will still have to deal with rewiring it. The grey doka I posted has a G60 engine in it.
> 
> I have seen the Subaru flat 6 fit in there nicely. And that puts out 230hp I think.


wasserboxers are a waste of time and money, you can squeeze 300hp out of a type 4 bus/914 engine normally aspirated.... add a turbo and the sky's the limit

you can even buiild a pretty stout type 1 dual port engine without having to mortgage the house to pay for it.there was a guy at one of the local VW shows running high 9's in the 1/4 mile (yes I said 1/4 mile) with his street legal daily driven turbocharged (over 500hp) 67 bug

or just drop in a Porsche 6 they are not hard to find

and as far as TKR's recommendation for the Mazda 3 I did the Mazda rev it up challenge last year and got to test drive all their '04 cars and the Mazda 3 and Mazda 6 are really great cars for the price,definately check out a Mazda 6 wagon


----------



## mtnbikerbill (Feb 1, 2004)

*As high as 25 mPG*



rockyonekc said:


> Wow, that's impressive considering that truck is only rated for 14-19 MPG. Maybe you meant Kilometers per gallon?


25 mpg at 65 mph easy highway driving, I was highly surprised myself. I get 17-19mpg in town driving. Modifications to my truck: K&N FFPK air-filter kit, Flowmaster 40 series muffler, and Hyper-tech electronic tuner, mobile 1 in the engine, tranny, transfer case, and both diffs. The Leer fiberglass top helps with air flow. The truck is quicker and sounds better than stock but very quite on the high-way, my previous truck 2500HD 4wd 8.1 with Allison could get 14mpg Highway but sucked the gas when towing and was much more truck than I needed. I got 15 mpg towing a 3800lb, 24" travel trailer with my V-6 Silverado, I'm very happy with this combo!


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

sfr4dr said:


> Test drive a WRX wagon. It'll dominate any of the cute utes (rav4, crv, element) in almost every way. It's much faster than anything else already mentioned, reliable, hauls lots of gear, handles good, and a rack is easy to mount to the roof rails. If you want more off-roading capability a 4X4 Tacoma, Nissan Pickup, or Ranger would be good. Like the guy above said, the Wrangler is probably the most capable off-road option but they have some drawbacks.


WRX wagon is my wheels for now . I am hoping for subaru to make STI wagon version soon. I usually travel solo or with 2 bikes with my gf. I thought about getting a roof rack but since I can't go to regular car wash without taking it off and I only bike on weekends due to work I didn't get a roof rack.Carrying bikes on top of a car burns more gas and driving around with rack rest of the time also burns more gas due to drag. I could also go faster to a destination wihtout worrying about my bikes ending up on the interstate. I put the bikes inside the car with front wheels off. After folding rear seats down I put an old bed sheet at bottom to hold dirt and old fabric window curtain between bikes during 2 bike days to avoid scratches. I also have a 3 bike saris trunk mount rack if any friends want to come along.

I got a great deal on the car for $19995 brand new last year. I spent 2 hrs with salesman trying to get the short throw shifter for free but paid 1/2 price and free install at the end. My old car was a 94 300zx . The 2 seater Z also carried 2 bikes inside hatch with gear. It was a fast way to get to a race and people in parking lot were amazed to see 2 complete MTBs to come out of it.

I get average of 20 mpg. It also take me to slopes during winter and carries my kiteboarding gear to beach. It is very fast car if you push it , 0-60 in 6 sec flat. She is a silver wolf dressed in sheep skin for cops along with Valentine 1 on dash.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*close to purchase*

Hi to all.

Its been 60 and sunny in NJ so I have been riding my bike ALOT trying to get the November legs back and enjoying the woods.

here is what I am getting close to buying.

A bigger truck then I had intended but I am glad for all of the feedback and realize that passenger seating had become important as is the bike hauling
Year: 2005
Make: Ford
Model: F-150 SuperCab

Retail: $26,085
Internet Price: $22,669 after rebate. An additional $1,000 rebate is available from Ford Credit. Or, you may choose 0% financing for up to 5 years in place of the rebates

I think this truck will serve your needs with the ability to handle up to five passengers and their mountain bikes.

I have been online shopping and received no feedbback from GMC and the note from the local chevy guy said - hey come in this weekend. HAHA buddy I'm busy mountain biking and other things IE why I am online shopping. So, for cooperativeness Ford will probably get the nod.
Megan


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Agreed*



supertac said:


> Toyota pickups run forever...and the resale value is the best.


Anyone looking at Ford should check out their resale value-sucks.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Just don't park it in your garage*



billybobzia said:


> i would suggest the f150, the difference in gas mileage with the 4.6 liter motor is non existent (mine got 16 city and 19-22 hiway) and you can seat 6 easily(extra cab) and child car seats fit in the extra cab very well...i had a 97 for quite awhile and i never had any issues with it up to 105k...i miss it.


Peoples' houses are burning down since they seem to be spontaniously combusting lately


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*for real?*



lifer said:


> Peoples' houses are burning down since they seem to be spontaniously combusting lately


Then I will park it in the driveway - thanks!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

lifer said:


> Anyone looking at Ford should check out their resale value-sucks.


So what? They're good trucks in my experience (dad's owned three, I've driven/abused six different ones at work), and last a long time. We sold our '90 F-150 for a great price because we took good care of it. I'd buy for quality, not resale value. I don't want to live with a truck I don't like because it might sell for a few hundred more in ten years.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*It's only money*



GirchyGirchy said:


> So what? They're good trucks in my experience (dad's owned three, I've driven/abused six different ones at work), and last a long time. We sold our '90 F-150 for a great price because we took good care of it. I'd buy for quality, not resale value. I don't want to live with a truck I don't like because it might sell for a few hundred more in ten years.


I bought a '93 toyota 4x4 x-cab v6 Dec. of '93 (2nd owner @ 6k Miles), for $15.5 in Dec. I sold it Dec. '04 for $4500. Do the math. Quality and resale are hand in hand.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> So, for cooperativeness Ford will probably get the nod.
> Megan


Yea, that will show em'. Go buy the worst truck with the worst resale because you don't want to go into a dealership. Sweet.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

lifer said:


> I bought a '93 toyota 4x4 x-cab v6 Dec. of '93 (2nd owner @ 6k Miles), for $15.5 in Dec. I sold it Dec. '04 for $4500. Do the math. Quality and resale are hand in hand.


We bought a new '95 F-150 in late '94 for $21,000, first owner. Book value on the truck now is $10,000. Do the math. Quality and resale value are hand in hand.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> We bought a new '95 F-150 in late '94 for $21,000, first owner. Book value on the truck now is $10,000. Do the math. Quality and resale value are hand in hand.


Try and find someone who will pay you ten grand for a 95' F-150. Good luck!


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks for the info*



GirchyGirchy said:


> We bought a new '95 F-150 in late '94 for $21,000, first owner. Book value on the truck now is $10,000. Do the math. Quality and resale value are hand in hand.


I remember on this thread someone saying the F150 instead of the ranger would hold value better.

good to see a real life example


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Its been 60 and sunny in NJ so I have been riding my bike ALOT trying to get the November legs back and enjoying the woods.
> 
> ...


a guy i ride with sometimes has a pick up truck (forget which kind).
the cool part i want to share is that he has a cap on it, and then inside there is this cool sliding tray that slides out. it has bike mounts on it.
so you slide the tray out and put on your bikes and stuff, then slide it back in.
no crawling inside on hands and knees to get at your stuff.

i have no idea where he got it, but i think google might find it for you!

i would have gotten a smaller car... but that's me and my enviro-consciousness.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Try and find someone who will pay you ten grand for a 95' F-150. Good luck!


They probably will if it's in excellent shape with only 55k miles. You don't know the truck.

Even if it was sold for $6,100, it would sell at a higher percentage of initial cost than the Toyota mentioned earlier. Anything else?

FWIW, I rode in an '03 Tacoma yesterday, and it was one of the crappiest things I've ever been in. Horribly cheap interior and pokey little 4-cylinder. Bad seats, too.

mbrmegan, if you like the F-150 and your gut is telling you to go with it, then do so...it's your decision. Think about this - 900,000 people buy F-series trucks every year - they can't all be wrong!


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

mbrmegan said:


> I remember on this thread someone saying the F150 instead of the ranger would hold value better.


Yes, generally speaking full-size trucks do better than their smaller counterparts.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Anything else?


Yes. The Toyota was probably was driven more than 5,000 miles per year. Not an accurate comparison.

Ford sells 900,000 trucks, not because they are the best, but because they whore them out to every fleet buyer and rental agancy for next to nothing (which helps contribute to their poor resale). Ford also boosts their sales by allowing Ford Motor Credit to finance anyone with a pulse.

We could debate this all day, but that would be pointless. All of the trucks resale fairly well esp. compared to some of the cars out there. By whatever truck you want, but if your ownership window is the average 3-5 years, some of them will cost more than others to own. Thats a fact, backed by just about every automotive publication out there.


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*thanks!*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> a guy i ride with sometimes has a pick up truck (forget which kind).
> the cool part i want to share is that he has a cap on it, and then inside there is this cool sliding tray that slides out. it has bike mounts on it.
> so you slide the tray out and put on your bikes and stuff, then slide it back in.
> no crawling inside on hands and knees to get at your stuff.
> ...


that sounds like a great feature. I will look into it on google!


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

dir-T said:


> If I was lookin' for a $20k vehicle to "take my bike to the trailheads" I would head over to an air-cooled vw show and buy a restored/modified microbus. Preferably something from the early 60s with an upgraded motor and electrical system and maybe even a Westie conversion.
> 
> Kinda like the element but with a bit more class
> 
> Of course, that's just me.


That's me too, 

although I end up shleping my bike on the trunk rack of my Jetta to the trail head


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Yes. The Toyota was probably was driven more than 5,000 miles per year. Not an accurate comparison.
> 
> Ford sells 900,000 trucks, not because they are the best, but because they whore them out to every fleet buyer and rental agancy for next to nothing (which helps contribute to their poor resale). Ford also boosts their sales by allowing Ford Motor Credit to finance anyone with a pulse.
> 
> We could debate this all day, but that would be pointless. All of the trucks resale fairly well esp. compared to some of the cars out there. By whatever truck you want, but if your ownership window is the average 3-5 years, some of them will cost more than others to own. Thats a fact, backed by just about every automotive publication out there.


He didn't say how many miles were on his. Even if we had 150,000 miles on ours, the book value is ~$7500, which is still a better percentage than the Toyota. There's an accurate comparison.

Maybe fleets buy them because they're good trucks. I know that the Chevys and Dodges I worked with were absolutely horrible, reliability wise. They did some odd things, too. I'm not making stuff up - I've used quite a few trucks, so I do kinda know what's what.

Yes, I agree with your last paragraph. I always wonder about the folks who buy new cars every two years (especially the same model car) - not the brightest idea.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

buy the Ford, bought mine used with over 100,000 miles on it and put another 250k before the (original) engine gave out and I used it hard the whole time I had it

this truck served as a bike,motorcycle,car parts,appliance hauler served as a trail rig for the occasional off road excursion ,survived a couple local tough truck contests, moved countless friends and still got me back and forth to work every day

I also drive trucks at work , we have a few F350 and F450's 2 Dodges and they recently leased a new chevy with the duramax

we have few problems with the Fords but the Dodges are junk, they basically fall apart around the engine when you work them hard, the cummins engine performs flawlessly but both trucks have had transmission and differenial problems(one had the transmission rebuilt twice in 2 years) and they are actually starting to rust already and they are only a few years old and the jury is still out on the chevy since we havent had it long`

and who cares about the resale? you can buy the Ford knowing you wont need to replace it a few years down the road , I dont get the whole disposable mentality anyway at 100k miles its just getting broken in, but then again I do almost all my own maintenance and repairs so it generally costs me less than the average person to own a car since I dont have to rely on a dealer to keep my vehicles working

bottom line is if you want a truck buy the Ford, if you want a big car with a bed buy something else

Good luck with whatever you choose mbrmegan and if you ever get to PA to ride drop me a line


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Bike hauler purchased*

Wow has it been 4 weeks and over 4,000 responses - I am OVERWHELMED!

I bought a truck I pick it up tomorrow.
It is a Dodge Dakota 4x4 loaded.
the sticker was 29,000 and I am getting it for 21,000

I very much appreciate everyone on heres patience with me and recommendations and comments.
I felt like I had access to a wonderful resource of people who could and did help me define my needs in a truck and help me to see what I did not need.

And a special thanks to gokartmozart for shaming me. Really - thank you very much.
I was going to settle for too much truck - the Ford F150 because I was nervous to go into the showroom.
well saturday I went into a Dodge showroom and the dakota hit all of my marks. 4 passenger, 6 foot bed and yes, it is RED!
I pick up the truck tomorrow.
Again, many many thanks to all who contributed their time effort energies, insight.

I will shoot its pic Wednesday as it carries me and my bike to the local trail!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Hope you like it!


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Bike hauler's pic*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Hope you like it!


I love it.

here are 2 pics of the truck performing its bike hauling duties!


----------

